# What Lee adaptor ring for Canon 70-300 L ?.



## bitm2007 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Guy's

I'm planning to purchase the Canon 70-300mm L next week. It's go to be used primarily for landscape photography on a full frame body. I currently use a 77mm wide angle adaptor ring to help avoid vignetting at the wide end of my 17-40mm and 24-105mm L's, when using the Lee 100mm filter system. Obviously i'm going to need a 67mm adaptor ring for my new lens, but is the wide angled version required to avoid vignetting at 70mm ?. It's twice the price of the standard ring.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 22, 2013)

Given the design of the hood, I think the standard would be ok (but I'm not sure). One reason the WA ring costs more is that it's metal, the standard is plastic. Personally, I'll be getting the WA version for that reason.


----------



## ncsa (Aug 22, 2013)

If you already have the 77mm WA ring then depending on how often you intend to use the filters with the 70-300 I would get a 77-67 step down adaptor ring for a few $s 

I ran a 77-82 mm step up for the TS-E for sometime until I got another kit and was running two bodies.


----------



## bitm2007 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Guy's

Purchased the standard 67mm Lee adaptor ring. It's metal like my 77mm wide angle ring, works fine when used with Lee's 100mm filters/holder.


----------

